# My new NPT



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I finally got everything together and got my first NPT 55g tank planted today.

Step 1 - Fill with Miracle Gro Organic Soil










Step 2 - Place hardscape










Step 3 - Add play sand and some water










Step 4 - Plants then sit back and enjoy


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

looks great! need more pics when the plants take off and grow big


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks perfect! What's gonna go in it?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm leaning towards 15-20 female betta sorority with some red cherry shrimp.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh im loving it, I have a 55gal but its the new home for our turtle, when we find a tanks stand. 

where did you get the branched drift wood? looks wicked bendy cool.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

both of them came from a Big Al's fish store here in Toronto


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, this is a great start! I can't wait to see it when the plants grow larger and you have it stocked!


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Update on my planted tank....No ferts and no CO2

1 month of growth


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

WOW :shock: That looks AMAZING! What kind of light fixture is that (if you don't mind me asking)? where did you buy it?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I got the light at Home Depot. I am using 2 48in 32w 6500k T8 bulbs in the fixture. With the 21 inch tall tank it provides a medium/low light level at the substrate.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202192989/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=shop+light&storeId=10051#.URMZ_VrDTsI


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

looks great,really nice growth,i see ur using a sponge filter in the back corner.did u buy it or make it yourself


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I bought it. Was only $10 during our boxing day sales here in Canada. Its suitable for upwards of 125g


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

what is it, just an air pump with some tubing and a sponge at the end of it?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

its a bigger version of this. Just hook up a airtube and pump to it and bobs your uncle. It has a open cavity in the middle where you can place any type of filter media in if you choose. I keep mine empty.

I use this size in my 2 10g tanks with my males


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nothingness said:


> I got the light at Home Depot. I am using 2 48in 32w 6500k T8 bulbs in the fixture. With the 21 inch tall tank it provides a medium/low light level at the substrate.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...keyword=shop+light&storeId=10051#.URMZ_VrDTsI


 
Thank you! Do you happen to know what the difference would be between the T5 and T8 bulbs? Are the T8 more energy efficient?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

T5 are more efficient and tend to put out a brighter light in a smaller bulb. 2 12 in T5 High output bulbs are HIGH light. T5 fixtures also tend to cost a whole lot more


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a seriously good-looking tank.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> That is a seriously good-looking tank.


:thankyou:


----------

